# EZ GO or Club Car?



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Im looking to purchase one for my lakehouse. It will be used to run around the lot and on the dirt roads (private). Is there any significant differences in brand? Also what do yall think is better gas or electric? Im thinking gas. Any must have aftermarket stuff?


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought a Club Car President and really like it. I think electric is the way to go. Nice and quiet.


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

I've had both electric and gas and both have their place. The gas gives a much longer range but are a little more cost up front. I prefer the Club car due to the aluminum frame design but ours have been at the beach and not sure it's a big issue at the lake.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

for a lakehouse, it probably won't matter - go with what you can get the best deal on.

near the coast, Club Car is the way to go.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a club car and it sucks. It is a giant flexible POS. I can't wait to trade it for an EZ go


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

What are you talking about, giant and flexible?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I have an '02 EZGO PDS, 36 volt, 400 amp Alltrax controller, 4 gauge battery wiring, heavy duty solenoid that is lifted with large tires. It has a range of about 12 miles and a top speed of about 20 mph. The electric doesn't alarm game like a motor does. It stays plugged in to a charger for week(s) and has been a steady reliable vehicle.

For running level roads...the standard one would work fine. It's a slinger...mud guards are a must on mine.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Richard P said:


> What are you talking about, giant and flexible?


There is a ton of body flex. I have had to rebuild the front hubs 3 times.

Giant as in giant POS.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've had both, and can't say that I feel more body/frame flex in the CC than the EZGo


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Is this because of the aluminum frame? Also, it will be used in a very moderate manner. Not looking to go off roading at all. Just around the lake lot and up and down some of the dirt roads around the lake.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

From a guy who golfs allot, Trust me the EZ go is of the better build quality. 

I dont use mine hardcore either. I use it for golf. I have a CC and my club has EZgo. EZs are much better. 

More bad things:
It has about 2 seconds of lag after you push the petal. 
They wear tires faster
They run out of battery faster


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Batteries end up corroding eventually and turns into a mess. Keep in mind the added expense of getting 6 new batteries too. After owning 3 electrics, gas is the way to go after replacing batteries in all 3


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been running a 2007 gas CC hard on the streets and beach at Port A for about three years. It has a 6" lift kit and 23inch tires. I have not had a minute of trouble from it and the tires still look new. The CC frame holds up better in the salt than the EZGO but the EZGO is easyer to adjust the governor and throttle to get more speed. I know of some EZGOs that will run 35 mph, my CC will do about 20 which is fast enough.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Fishin Fast said:


> From a guy who golfs allot, Trust me the EZ go is of the better build quality.
> 
> I dont use mine hardcore either. I use it for golf. I have a CC and my club has EZgo. EZs are much better.
> 
> ...


That's just crazy talk, the CC is like a Cadillac compared to an Eazy junk!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Po Boy said:


> I have been running a 2007 gas CC hard on the streets and beach at Port A for about three years. It has a 6" lift kit and 23inch tires. I have not had a minute of trouble from it and the tires still look new. The CC frame holds up better in the salt than the EZGO but the EZGO is easyer to adjust the governor and throttle to get more speed. I know of some EZGOs that will run 35 mph, my CC will do about 20 which is fast enough.


You just don't know where to put the zip tie on the spring in the right place!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Knot Kidding said:


> You just don't know where to put the zip tie on the spring in the right place!


I've done the zip tie trick on mine, but I hate the lack of throttle "feel" now. It's almost all or nothing. Makes it difficult to go slow, like when I am backing a trailer or something like that.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I had a friend that picked up a Club Car after the hurricane cheap because it was flooded. He had to replace everything (motor, cables, batteries, controller, etc...). He basically put the EZ-GO 36v parts in a Club Car chassis. It's a dang great cart. He uses it off-road all the time and it's a hoss. 

I was looking for a cart last year and did a LOT of research on the EZ vs CC. My decision was to get a Club Car just because the chassis wouldn't rust like the EZ will. Plus - buying a used cart I looked at a lot of EZ's and CC's and most all of the EZ's I looked at already had bad corossion and rust starting to form on the frame. Most of these carts were only 4-6 years old. 

So for MY money...Club Car!!


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

i have a '90 model club car. aluminum frame is the best for us because of corrosion. runs great and i never noticed any "flex". i have a folding back seat, 6" lift and 22" tires.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

bearintex said:


> I've done the zip tie trick on mine, but I hate the lack of throttle "feel" now. It's almost all or nothing. Makes it difficult to go slow, like when I am backing a trailer or something like that.


I had the same problem when I adjusted the linkage could not run slow, plus the motor started to back fire when you slowed down and then acelerate.

Richard P said his use would be at a lake house so corrosion should not an issue and speed should not be an issue from a safety standpoint, 35 mph is too fast for a breaking system designed for a 15 mph vehicle. perfer th CC but ether one should work fine for him.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

One other point that I forgot to mention, the CC DS model has an I-Beam frame, the newer Presidental model has a tube type frame. The I-Beam is stronger so go with the DS model in the CC.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Knot Kidding said:


> You just don't know where to put the zip tie on the spring in the right place!


Tell me about this zip tie!!!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Buddy just picked one up last week and I' m tempted to go get the same deal. Golf carts of conroe has Gas 2011 Ez Go 2+2 (back seat with extended canopy) that they had out at the rodeo for $5800. They are considered demos but are sold as new with the full 2 year warranty.


----------

